# 2008 Outback Sydney 29Rls



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

After much thought, consideration and a little soul searching we listing the Abi-one for sale! We haven't used her very much since we got an old slide in truck camper, and have been enjoying the deep woods off road camping. So we decided if we were going to have a payment on a camper it should really be on the one we use the most! If you're interested email us at [email protected]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale.









You might want to post a price.


----------

